# Can I do this?



## SneekEE (Oct 15, 2010)

Found a hog wallow on my property today that I deer hunt on. The hogs are passing between 2 downed trees, a perfect bottleneck about 3 foot wide. The sides of the trees are covered in mud where they rub them going into and out of the mud holes. As i was looking at this i got to thinking it would be a awsome spot to snare a hog. Question is, can I do that, is it legal in georgia? I aint never set  any hog snares b4, but I seen the videos on youtube, and just googled and found directions on how to make a hog snare. But I dont want to break the law, so if you know if it is legal or not let me know please. I am going to check the regs tommorrow to see if it mentions anything in there. Or maby get real fancy and come up with a trip wire device that lets loose 2 giant logs that swing together and smash the hogs, like in the old Rambo movies, lol. Or perhaps dig a hole and cover it with brush,then when they fall in, i have trapped a live hog with no pen or wire. No I will stick to just the snare if it is legal, thanks!


----------



## southgahoghunter (Oct 15, 2010)

im not sure if it is legal or not but im leaning towrd no you cant.  why dont you just get up in the tree and jump out on top of one and fight it to the ground that should make for a great story. let us know how it turns out and good luck with what ever way you go hope you catch a big one


----------



## RB78 (Oct 15, 2010)

My votes for swinging out of the tree and wrestling it to the ground. One question could you video it for us lol


----------



## MULE (Oct 16, 2010)

No, snares are not legal in Ga


----------



## catch-n-tie (Oct 16, 2010)

rambo did it


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 16, 2010)

MULE said:


> No, snares are not legal in Ga



Thanks Mule, I figured that would be the verdict. Have decided to try to take him with my bow anyway.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 16, 2010)

good luck


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 16, 2010)

Well Rb78 and Shoghunter I dont know about hog wrestling, but I actualy did wrestle a deer down once, and thought it was beeing recorded. Actualy I take that back, I wrestled 2 deer down, the fist one i was in my teens, tied him up with my jacket and went to get my gun.But my favorite story is the 2nd deer wrestling event when I took a freind bow hunting for the first time, i videoed his hunt. He shot a 6 pointer, but looked more like a spike with 1 inch tines, ugly deer, but he got his 1st deer on his 1st hunt.He was shaking so bad in the stand that you could hear the stand rattling, I zoomed in on him and his legs trembling.He took the shot and hit the deer, but it wasnt a great shot, it sliced right down the deers brisket or chest area. We started blood trailing and after about 100 yards we almost walked up on him. He was less than 15 yards away, I turned on the cam and told my freind to shoot him again. He was very nervous, the buck was laying down but had his head up looking at us. He drew back and released, and the arrow stuck in the ground only 12 feet in front of us, lol. Like i said, he was nervous. The deer jumped up and began to run, I dropped the cam and yelled record this, as I ran after the deer. On the video you see the deer, then the shot, then me running as the cam hit the ground. My buddy picked up the cam, and did not know it was all ready recording, so he pushed the button again pausing  the cam without knowing it. The deer hit a bob wire fence and got hung up, slowing him down enough for me to catch up to him. He jumped the fence, as did I, it was only 2 strands, old and rusty, nailed to trees. Then I got close enough to jump on his back. He wheeled around and ended up kind of under him. I am fairly well trained in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu  so I decided to try putting him in a triangle choke hold with my legs. It worked, once I got my legs around him, I also  put him in what you might call a re-versed rear naked choke. The deer came down on top of me, but I had a hold of him pretty good. He couldnt gore me with his horns due to the fact I was all up under his neck, and he was having a hard time breathing as well, not to mention he had lost alot of blood. But he thrashed around a good bit, then i managed to hook a hoof around a small sapling about 2 inches big, still had him by the neck with my legs. Thats when he got real still. I looked and my buddy was about 30 yards away holding the cam up to his face. I told him to shoot the deer. I meant for him to walk up to the animal and stick it again  with his arrow in the chest, or take my knife and slit its throat, anything to put it out of its misery. I looked up again and my buddy is at full draw, at about 30 yards away, keep in mind he just missed at 15 yards, and now i am all tangled up with this buck. So I yell to him...NO!!! dont shoot. Finaly got him close enough to kill the deer, shot him from just a few inches  away.Once the dear was dead i then relised my freind was horrified of the buck, and somewhat in shock after watching this whole event unfold before him. That was the reason he didntg want to get close, seemed like i faught that deer for 10 minutes, all the while wondering why my buddy wasnt helping yet.He was new to hunting, new to the woods, didnt know squat about animals, i think he thought deer may have fangs and eat meat.But he got his buck, i was determined not to let him loos his first deer. So I get the camera and am about to watch the event for the first time when i relise he had paused it, and it did not get recorded. When I told my buddy to grab a horn to help drag it to the truck, he kept stalling, that is when i discovered he was afraid it may still be alive.When he finaly went to grab a horn, I blew at him and he dropped the horn and ran about 15 yards b4 relising it was me.. lol. It was a fun hunt, although the buck was small, and nothing to brag about, he got it mounted.Here is a pict of him and  his deer.


----------



## southgahoghunter (Oct 16, 2010)

That is a great story if you will jump on a deer with someone at full draw behind you then you can go hog hunting with me anytime I bet you could have a blast choking out a hog I might even pay good money to watch that


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 16, 2010)

I will buy some tickets !! LOL


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 16, 2010)

southgahoghunter said:


> That is a great story if you will jump on a deer with someone at full draw behind you then you can go hog hunting with me anytime I bet you could have a blast choking out a hog I might even pay good money to watch that



LOL!! I dunno, a hog aint got much of a neck to choke.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 16, 2010)

You ever hear of Charles Darwin?


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 16, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> You ever hear of Charles Darwin?



Aint that Ole man Darwins son?


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 16, 2010)

All I'm saying is that you're way too entertaining for something bad to happen to. Please be more careful.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 16, 2010)

southgahoghunter said:


> That is a great story if you will jump on a deer with someone at full draw behind you then you can go hog hunting with me anytime I bet you could have a blast choking out a hog I might even pay good money to watch that





Cur'n Plott Man said:


> I will buy some tickets !! LOL



i will build bleachers


----------



## 2bbshot (Oct 16, 2010)

TazD said:


> Either your Gumby or more flexible then anyone in the world. I've been studying and teaching MMA for over 35yrs and never seen that. A Triangle choke and a reversed rear naked choke at the same time. Hmmmmm. I think your terminology is off. Triangle choke is on your back with the opponents head between your legs pulling their head down at the same time which means horns in your face or chest. A rear naked choke is when your on the back of your opponent, faceing forward, back, or
> side..
> Its a good story though..



Maybe he called it a reverse rear naked choke because he was in front of the deer??? It would seem that triangle choking a deer wouldnt go well. Sharp horns right in your face and chest. I personally would have went for an ankle lock and broke his ankle before I choked him out just so he would know I am the man. Really I would have just shot him with my pistol and been done. Either way awesome story.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 16, 2010)

TazD said:


> Either your Gumby or more flexible then anyone in the world. I've been studying and teaching MMA for over 35yrs and never seen that. A Triangle choke and a reversed rear naked choke at the same time. Hmmmmm. I think your terminology is off. Triangle choke is on your back with the opponents head between your legs pulling their head down at the same time which means horns in your face or chest. A rear naked choke is when your on the back of your opponent, faceing forward, back, or
> side..
> Its a good story though..



LOL! dude it was a deer, not Hickson Gracie. . I was basicly cheek to cheek with it while my legs were around its neck, and i had it in somthing like a rear naked choke, only wasnt on its back, more like side of its neck .And at the time, yes I was very limber. When it went down I released the choke hold with my arms and tightned the choke hold with my legs while holding its horn with one hand.. Thats when I wrapped its leg around the tree so it would stop kickin at me. Looking back on it now I suspect he wasnt trying to kick me, he was tapping out.It looked somthin like this...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2010)

Unlees I`m mistaken, a snare has to be set within 10 feet of the water.


----------



## RB78 (Oct 16, 2010)

Lol that's too funny


----------



## slawdawg69 (Oct 17, 2010)

MY RIBS ARE SORE AFTER READING THIS AND THAT DRAWING WAS SUPER SIMPLE BUT SUPER EFFECTIVE, THANKS I NEEDED THAT LAUGH, NOW I GOTTA SEE  IF I CAN CATCH MY BREATH!!!


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 17, 2010)

slawdawg69 said:


> MY RIBS ARE SORE AFTER READING THIS AND THAT DRAWING WAS SUPER SIMPLE BUT SUPER EFFECTIVE, THANKS I NEEDED THAT LAUGH, NOW I GOTTA SEE  IF I CAN CATCH MY BREATH!!!



x 2 !!!


----------



## JohnE (Oct 17, 2010)

The picture looks like your trying to hum a mules neck!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2010)

Easy on the profanity, gentlemen.


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 17, 2010)

Did he actually do a drawing?!?!?  LMBO!!!!


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 17, 2010)

you must be a small guy..5' 1or2" ...I'm sitting here looking down my leg thinking..i believe my leg is longer than a deers neck...but if i was going to grab one..that would be the only place i would try it..and certainly wouldn't come in from the front


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 17, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> you must be a small guy..5' 1or2" ...I'm sitting here looking down my leg thinking..i believe my leg is longer than a deers neck...but if i was going to grab one..that would be the only place i would try it..and certainly wouldn't come in from the front



Yes I am small in stature, but eye am very tendon strong and look  bowed in appearance. But i am not as big as i look in the picture i drew for you, that pict is a little missleading.The leangth of your  leg is ear relafant because i was using my legs not yourn, and  it is the sircoomfrance of the deers neck  that matters.Once you get my legs, or yours if you are the one dooing the deer chokin, wrapped around his neck, then u just raise up, or do a sit up is more like it, and then wrap your arms around its neck, then begin to tighten the hold. If you have an old deer mount, get it off the wall and start practicing. If the world keeps going the way it seems to be, there may come a day when you cant afford bullets or buy them, on that day, you will wish you had listened to ole sneeky come deer season. Eyele be the one eating deer stakes while you will be the one dooing sitt ups and stretchin, lol!


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 17, 2010)

JohnE said:


> The picture looks like your trying to hum a mules neck!!



parently you aint never seen a mules tail, there is a obvious difference... and the hoof size is diffearant too...but it is a simple mistake, i should have drawn the horns on the deer so there could be no doubt, just thought the drawing was so lifelike at the time it wasnt needed, but looking back on it now i see why one would think it was a mule.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 18, 2010)

i wasn't busting ya bud...i said if i grabbed one it would have to be the way you did it.  when i was looking at my leg..what was in my mind is there is not alot of room to work on a deers neck compared to my leg...oh and btw it will be a long time before i run out..still have my knife and there are rocks everywhere..i will be OK


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

Most folks don`t ever grab a live deer but once. When it turns loose of them, they generally won`t ever grab another one.


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Most folks don`t ever grab a live deer but once. When it turns loose of them, they generally won`t ever grab another one.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Most folks don`t ever grab a live deer but once. When it turns loose of them, they generally won`t ever grab another one.



yea..don't really matter how much streatchin i did first..


----------



## Canebrake (Oct 18, 2010)

this may be the start of the best thread I've ever seen on GON.  I wish your buddy wouldn't have hit pause....


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 18, 2010)

No way...a deer couldn't couldn't hurtcha!

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ECZJKkCWYAY?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ECZJKkCWYAY?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 18, 2010)

SneekEE, you owe me a computer screen. Thisun has coffee all over it now.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 18, 2010)

TazD said:


> I don't think listening to a little bowed guy with strong tendons is what we will need to survive if that ever happens..





I really lick urn drewings


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 18, 2010)

TazD said:


> I think you ment Rickson Gracie. I'm sure you were glad it wasn't him, or any of the Gracie clan. Your pic looks like a scissor and headlock, but either way I still think its a funny story. I don't know about Ol Man Darwins son, but I believe maybe Edgar Allen Poe's son.
> Thats funny about the world doom stuff. I don't think listening to a little bowed guy with strong tendons is what we will need to survive if that ever happens..
> Hey Sammy, here is one of those stories you were looking for..



TazD you might want to add this to your training ! It would be a heck of a exercise !!    lmbo !!


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 18, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> i wasn't busting ya bud...i said if i grabbed one it would have to be the way you did it.  when i was looking at my leg..what was in my mind is there is not alot of room to work on a deers neck compared to my leg...oh and btw it will be a long time before i run out..still have my knife and there are rocks everywhere..i will be OK



Ha I was with ya. You reeleyez there trying to pass laws now banning all knives with blades longer than 3 inches, and rock chunkin is only as good as the arm dooing the chunkin, sooner or later you will pull somthing. Its best to just choke um down with your legs then beat them about the head with the rock, instead of chunkin it at one, but thats just how I roll.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Most folks don`t ever grab a live deer but once. When it turns loose of them, they generally won`t ever grab another one.



Yeah but most folks didnt marry sascratches sister..... deer dont scare me any more.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 18, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> this may be the start of the best thread I've ever seen on GON.  I wish your buddy wouldn't have hit pause....



I wish he hadnt hit pause either, I wouldnt have wrestled it like that had i known it wasnt recordin, i would have taken Jesters advice and hit with a rock.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> Yeah but most folks didnt marry sascratches sister..... deer dont scare me any more.





Come down here and spend a couple of weeks followin` me around. I got some critters I`ll sic you on.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Come down here and spend a couple of weeks followin` me around. I got some critters I`ll sic you on.



No, I suspect your pillow is a 12 foot timber rattler, you pick yer teeth with a bear claw, while its still attatched to a live bear, and wipe your buttocks with porqupines just for the giggles....I  aint ready for that kind of commitment in my life at this time, but should i change my mind, you will be the first to know.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 18, 2010)

Trizey said:


> I really lick urn drewings



I appreciate that, i went to art school to learn how to draw. Thanks for the compliment, i did a rindition of you, free of charge. Sorry bout my thumb in the way, that was how they was teaching me to measure my subject at first... but they kicked me out before i learned how to draw without using my thumb. Atter a while you dont hardly notice the thumb anymore, if you stare at it long enough.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 18, 2010)

TazD said:


> I think you ment Rickson Gracie. I'm sure you were glad it wasn't him, or any of the Gracie clan. Your pic looks like a scissor and headlock, but either way I still think its a funny story. I don't know about Ol Man Darwins son, but I believe maybe Edgar Allen Poe's son.
> Thats funny about the world doom stuff. I don't think listening to a little bowed guy with strong tendons is what we will need to survive if that ever happens..
> Hey Sammy, here is one of those stories you were looking for..



LOL, they call him Hickson, and Hoyce, and Half..... while the english language has utilised the letter R, for some reason they dont, purhaps they are hairlipped.. Yet his father is named Helio, but they dont pronouince it Relio.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 18, 2010)

TazD said:


> I think you ment Rickson Gracie. I'm sure you were glad it wasn't him, or any of the Gracie clan. Your pic looks like a scissor and headlock, but either way I still think its a funny story. I don't know about Ol Man Darwins son, but I believe maybe Edgar Allen Poe's son.
> Thats funny about the world doom stuff. I don't think listening to a little bowed guy with strong tendons is what we will need to survive if that ever happens..
> Hey Sammy, here is one of those stories you were looking for..



Oh, and I aint bowed up realy , just bowed in appearance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

SneekEE, you`re alright.  Oh, it`s a diamondback, not a timber, and the claw is hooked to a panther. Come on down to Gods Country anyway, and I`ll put you on some redbellies next summer.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> SneekEE, you`re alright.  Oh, it`s a diamondback, not a timber, and the claw is hooked to a panther. Come on down to Gods Country anyway, and I`ll put you on some redbellies next summer.



Well as I said b4, i never stick around a snake long enough to tell what its back looks like..lol.I may take you up on that Nick, I aint never eat a woodpeacker b4... do they taste like chicken?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> Well as I said b4, i never stick around a snake long enough to tell what its back looks like..lol.I may take you up on that Nick, I aint never eat a woodpeacker b4... do they taste like chicken?





Pileated Woodpeckers taste similar to em.  Yellowhammers are too strong, and those cute little downys are just too little to fool with.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 18, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> SneekEE, you owe me a computer screen. Thisun has coffee all over it now.



You aught a  try to market said computor screen, kind of like a scratch and sniff deal. They are comming out with 3d tvs now, dont see why you cant have a scratch and sniff computer screen that smells like coffe.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Pileated Woodpeckers taste similar to em.  Yellowhammers are too strong, and those cute little downys are just too little to fool with.



Had to google the yellowhammers, I thought those were yellow bellied sap suckers??? I have tried on of those, but none of the wood peckers. When I was a boy and got my first pellot rifel, my grandmother cooked up just about ever bird i could shoot, robins were the best, lol! Wife said she thinks you meant a fish when you said you red belly, are you talking bout a sunpearch, or a bird?


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 18, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> Ha I was with ya. You reeleyez there trying to pass laws now banning all knives with blades longer than 3 inches, and rock chunkin is only as good as the arm dooing the chunkin, sooner or later you will pull somthing. Its best to just choke um down with your legs then beat them about the head with the rock, instead of chunkin it at one, but thats just how I roll.



why in the world would assume that i would throw a good weapon like a rock..when i break all but 3" of my knife off i certainly wouldn't throw it away either..i could rub a drop point on what was left with one of the rocks...hmm..thought you were into survival...not sure you are going to make it...unless stories around the camp fire will get you there


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> Had to google the yellowhammers, I thought those were yellow bellied sap suckers??? I have tried on of those, but none of the wood peckers. When I was a boy and got my first pellot rifel, my grandmother cooked up just about ever bird i could shoot, robins were the best, lol! Wife said she thinks you meant a fish when you said you red belly, are you talking bout a sunpearch, or a bird?





Redbelly is a bream. Yellowhammer is a flicker. Put cooked doves and robins on a platter and nobody will be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Put cooked doves and robins on a platter and nobody will be able to tell the difference.



aint that the truth


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 18, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> You aught a  try to market said computor screen, kind of like a scratch and sniff deal. They are comming out with 3d tvs now, dont see why you cant have a scratch and sniff computer screen that smells like coffe.



Yeah, it smells good since I spit coffee on it, but it looks horrible. I was just looking at a picture a minute ago that was supposed to be somebody holdin up some fish, but I swear it looked like it had a big thumb stuck up in the middle of it. Maybe I scratched it too much?


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 19, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, it smells good since I spit coffee on it, but it looks horrible. I was just looking at a picture a minute ago that was supposed to be somebody holdin up some fish, but I swear it looked like it had a big thumb stuck up in the middle of it. Maybe I scratched it too much?



LOL! sorry about the monitor. Yes you saw a thumb, that is a little trick we artist use when reducing a pict down to size yet keeping it perportionate. I dont think you are supposed to leave the thumb in the picture but i never finished art school and that was the stage i was at when i was asked to leave. So I never advanced past drawing without the thumb...


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 19, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> why in the world would assume that i would throw a good weapon like a rock..when i break all but 3" of my knife off i certainly wouldn't throw it away either..i could rub a drop point on what was left with one of the rocks...hmm..thought you were into survival...not sure you are going to make it...unless stories around the camp fire will get you there



So how are you killing deer with a rock? Are you making a giant 4way dead fall with a ear of corn on the end of the sticK lol I guess you could say i am in to survival, certainly not into my extinction... but honing my survival skills  is more of a hobby, brings back memories of me and my grandfather, and some things he taught me. But if times ever get to bad I will rely more on the Lord for my survival than I would my skills... well, I have to do that now.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Redbelly is a bream. Yellowhammer is a flicker. Put cooked doves and robins on a platter and nobody will be able to tell the difference.



Is this what you call a red belly? Back home I never heared um call these fish anything other than a sunpearch. There are beutifull fish, I never caught one that was evry big though, if they get big I would love to catch a mess of um. Always wanted to catch a couple big ones and get them mounted with a wood duck or 2.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 19, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> But if times ever get to bad I will rely more on the Lord for my survival than I would my skills... well, I have to do that now.



and i will depend on my skills until he comes for me


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 19, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> and i will depend on my skills until he comes for me



Thats because you have skills.. lol. I set out some skurl snares once, and so help me all i caught was a house cat, by the foot, and a crow. But I guess they would have both ate good if i needed to eat them. Bad thing was I watched one skurl run up and down the pole a snare was on.... several times. Thats how I caught my cat, he ran after the skurl.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Oct 19, 2010)

Man this is some good stuff, SneekEE u  can go hunting with me anytime, you would fit right in with us. I think we have found someone who has gotten  hoghunter102  beat..lol!!   but  really what is a   "skurl"...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2010)

SneekEE, that is a redbelly, and they get nice size down here. And if you`re interested in primitive skills, we teach that too.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 19, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Man this is some good stuff, SneekEE u  can go hunting with me anytime, you would fit right in with us. I think we have found someone who has gotten  hoghunter102  beat..lol!!   but  really what is a   "skurl"...



A skurl is a tree rat with a hairy tail, I cant spell skurl the right way, so i quite tryin, now i just callum skurls.When eye first got on the net, eye tried spellin ever thing correctly, people began to LOL me, and say things like BRB, and JK. I thought to meyeself, if they cant spell no better than that why shood eye? I know there is somthing called spell checker on my computer, but I dont have a clue what button to push. I treyed it once, and I swear the computer lol ed at me too. Then it took one of meye mispelled words, and tried to give me options, like it wasnt sure what word eye was tryin to teyepe, like it gave me multiple choices on the correct spelling??? I was like... what a joke, I clicked spell checker to get the correct spelling, now the stupis computer is asking me how to spell. So yall will just have to bear with me, and though I may sound mentaly shortchanged, I can count to 21 without having to get nekkid.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> SneekEE, that is a redbelly, and they get nice size down here. And if you`re interested in primitive skills, we teach that too.



Yes Nick, I do enjoy beeing able to provide for meyeself with out useing a gun or a grocery store, but I am by no means like at ole boy on tv who runs around barefooted every where eatin snales and tuggin at his pony tail. That beeing said, most of what I know how to do is illegal here anyway....between me and you i think that is by desighn, and I aint about to break the law for a little bacon lol. I was bred in louisiana, things were a lil differant there, wildlife seemed more abundant, and plenty of plants to eat, fish literraly jumped in the boat. Mostly I play around these days with survival skills, I like to teach some of the younger kids a few things, and some of the young men i work with.It just blows my mind the generation of kids growing up today, even though i am only 38, these 20 year olds are cluless. I dont even think they know a egg comes from a chickens butt. Lord hep us if there ever is a break down in society and people have to fend for there self.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 19, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> Is this what you call a red belly? Back home I never heared um call these fish anything other than a sunpearch.



i always called those Sun Perch too..and thought Redbellies were Bream... my favorite are Crappie or Sacalait as my grandfather called them


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Oct 19, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> A skurl is a tree rat with a hairy tail, I cant spell skurl the right way, so i quite tryin, now i just callum skurls.When eye first got on the net, eye tried spellin ever thing correctly, people began to LOL me, and say things like BRB, and JK. I thought to meyeself, if they cant spell no better than that why shood eye? I know there is somthing called spell checker on my computer, but I dont have a clue what button to push. I treyed it once, and I swear the computer lol ed at me too. Then it took one of meye mispelled words, and tried to give me options, like it wasnt sure what word eye was tryin to teyepe, like it gave me multiple choices on the correct spelling??? I was like... what a joke, I clicked spell checker to get the correct spelling, now the stupis computer is asking me how to spell. So yall will just have to bear with me, and though I may sound mentaly shortchanged, I can count to 21 without having to get nekkid.


Man this priceless!!!  ..  We all know what ur saying so dont worry about it..


----------

